# Rocky M. Switch 2005, Schwingenlager



## axel-mc (10. Juni 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich komme gerade aus Willingen zurück, putze mein Bike und stelle viel zu viel seitliches Spiel an der Schwinge fest. Lagerbolzen rausgenommen. Nadellager scheint i.O., Bolzen könnte eingelaufen sein (Das Bike fährt seit 07.2006!). Irgend eine Idee, wie sowas passiert?  Was soll ich tauschen und wo bekomme ich den Lagersatz oder Bolzen her? Hilfe, ich will wieder biken...
axel-mc


----------



## Jendo (11. Juni 2007)

wende Dich einfach mal an Bikeaction oder deinen Rocky Händler. Die sollten Dir auf jedenfall helfen können.
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

